# Allpress Coffee - coming to London in 2010



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Although I've known about this for some time it is now official (and in the press) that Allpress Coffee is coming to London in 2010

I completed some of my Barista training with Allpress many years ago now when they supplied a cafe I ran.

Allpress Coffee (also known as Allpress Espresso) continue to hold a decent market share in New Zealand and Australia, despite an ever growing number of independent roasters.

I will follow their developments with great interest.

The original article is here


----------



## Paul (Jul 5, 2010)

more information about this is on the website http://www.allpress.co.nz in the news letter section.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Paul

More good coffee about to be roasted in Shoreditch...

Have downloaded the iPhone app - it will be useful when I am in Auckland next Feb/Mar


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Further information here


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The early press has been largely positive. Looking forward to visiting next week


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've just submitted my review to Beanhunter and will post the link when it has been accepted

In the interim enjoy a selection of images from todays' visit on my Flickr page


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My Allpress London review (with accompanying photos) has been accepted on Beanhunter - http://www.beanhunter.com/cafes/review/allpress-london


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Great review. Sounds like my kind of place!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Worth visiting when in London next for sure


----------

